# Opera Updating & Flash Help



## Purple_Q (Nov 29, 2009)

Greets.

I can't figure out how to update Opera. The built-in update system that worked in Linux doesn't work here; it tells me to use my system's upgrade method, but the latest package on the server is 10.00. Can I download the tarball from Opera.com and install that way?

Second, if I may ask, is it required to use linux emulation to get flash?
  --Q


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait for the update to get into the ports tree, then upgrade (I would expect it to hit in a day or two).

Or, yes, you can just download their package and use it (carefully!).  AFIK you need to keep the install files around if you use this method so you can actually fully remove it when you upgrade next.

If you don't mind flash that works on pretty much nothing but youtube, graphics/gnash doesn't require linux emulation.  There are lots of threads about this stuff, though.  Search around.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

dooooh..... Use ports, to update anything on FreeBSD (exept for Firefox addons that you install from firefox site)

Wait for ir to be portd...

You can try to download sources, and compile yourself.... if you're lucky it wight work, but I have a feeling that it might not..... and sine you asked this kind of question, I recommend that you wait, for port maintainer to update port, and then update opera [using ports tree]


About flash... it depends.... I don't use flash at all
if you watch youtube you can use multimedia/cclive to download videos, and watch from pc....

you can install graphics/gnash, which is what opensource is trying to do to get flash.... it will work (at least for firefox), but now on all sites... and it may be slower....


choice is up to you 

P.S.
There was another port, that could add flash, but i don't remember it, and I didn't like it as well


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

uhhhh, 2 minutes.... lol


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2009)

The latest version in ports is 10.01, and this is also the latest package according to Freshports (www/opera). If you want the latest version you'll either have to wait for it to be ported, or run the linux version of it (www/linux-opera).

And yes, Flash needs Linux emulation because there's no build for FreeBSD.


----------



## Purple_Q (Nov 29, 2009)

I see.
The opera download I used to get for slackware (from Opera's site) was actually a ready-to-go binary. Indeed, it's a bit more work to update and then maintain as opposed to BSD's port system here. Something i'll have to get used to.

Everytime I try to install Linux emulation, (using the sysinstall method), it fails. It can't install the package, off the top I think it was "error code 1". Besides that plugin, I don't have a use for linux emulation so i've not tried to rectify that particular problem.

I'd never heard of gnash so i'll give it a spin.
I appreciate your help fellas. Thank you.
  --Q


----------



## Andrius (Nov 29, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> The opera download I used to get for slackware (from Opera's site) was actually a ready-to-go binary.


It's the same for FreeBSD, you can download it from Opera website, but I'd recommend waiting for committer to wake up from hibernation and commit the update.
PR for port update was submitted the same day Opera 10.10 was released.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 2, 2009)

Heads up:  opera is now at version 10.10 in ports tree update a few minutes ago.


So far as linux emulation goes: make sure you have linprocfs enabled in kernel (I think you have to load the module with a GENERIC kernel via `# kldload linprocfs`), set your preferred version in /etc/make.conf  (OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT= & OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS= (set these to the same value, I use "f10", lots of people report good results with "f8" as well)), & then just `# cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f8 && make install clean`.
Probably enable linprocfs in /etc/fstab as well, since almost everything that runs under linux emulation seems to need linprocfs.


----------

